WWDC 2016 – Registration link - coloneltcb
======
coloneltcb
This link has been posted to HN before so it is registering as a dupe. But the
same URL now works for 2016:

[https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/register/](https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/register/)

